# 14ème Open de France de Brass Bands



## gaspode

Hi Everyone

We're proposing a meet next June for the French Open Brass Band Contest at Amboise in the Loire Valley.

It's not usually the norm to plan meets this far in advance (or this far afield) but in view of the venue we thought we would enter it now so members could plan their 2008 trips to France in plenty of time to coincide with the event.

The contest takes place between 06/06/08 and 08/06/08 but members can arrive at any time and stay as long as they wish, the intention is to make the meet a completely informal "come and go as you please" sort of affair. Amboise is right in the centre of the Loire Valley and is within easy reach of many of the best Chateaux in France so a longer stay may well be appropriate. There's also lots to see and do in Amboise itself with all the usual French shops & cafe's together with the regions largest street market on Sunday mornings.

The campsite SEE HERE is on an island in the middle of the river, right opposite the Chateaux de Amboise and an easy walk into the town centre. It's also a massive site (400+ spaces) so no need to book the site in advance.

There are two formal concerts, a formal competition concert and a series of impromptu concerts through the streets of the town. Also on the Saturday all the bands have to complete a marching section into the town square beneath the Chateau walls to be judged and there are several non-competitive bands entertaining the crowds throughout the day. The link to the contest can be found HERE In 2007 there were plenty of UK entrants including several of the UKs' top bands so the standard of competition is very high and for any brass band enthusiasts it's a dream weekend in a fantastic setting.

If you're interested in joining in, just go the meets section and add your name to the list, we'll look to confirm attendees sometime after the New Year if sufficient numbers are interested but in the meantime it's something to look forward to during the cold winter months.


----------



## 96783

And I thought I was the only brass band nerd on the site, although I suppose with 18,000 odd of us there really had to be at least one more. I went to the Meets section but couldn't call up a list - we would like to be on the list.


----------



## pneumatician

Sounds good to us. But perhaps a word of caution. We arrived in Ambiose for a music festival and failed miserably to get accomodation less tham 20k from the town, that was in our pre camping days.
Don't forget Leanardo, Grand Luce and the Troglodites.

Steve


----------



## motorhomer2

Hello


We stayed on this site in August last year. Didnt book. Very convenient spot. Also a very secure aire behind. Be aware there is a 'gens de route' nearby so I would not wild camp anywhere near. 


Motorhomer


----------



## gaspode

PhredC said:


> And I thought I was the only brass band nerd on the site, although I suppose with 18,000 odd of us there really had to be at least one more. I went to the Meets section but couldn't call up a list - we would like to be on the list.


Hi PhredC

Well, I wouldn't describe us as "Brass Band Nerds" :lol: But we do enjoy most music if it's decent quality - and this is. It's more a case of a really pleasant and relaxing weekend in spectacular surroundings with excellent free entertainment included as far as we're concerned.

You've obviously found the meet entry as I see you've put your name on the list. If anyone else is looking for it, you'll find it right at the bottom of the meets block on the home page. Just click on it, then register your interest via the link on the next page if you might be able to come, no need for any firm commitment at this stage.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Ken

Can I come as well, I've put my name on the list :wink: :wink:


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Ken, Barbara and me will be in France from the beginning of May 2008 but we would love to come along and join you all as this sounds as though it will be a fun weekend.

We have put our names on the list  

Bob


----------



## an99uk

*Brass bands*



motorhomer2 said:


> Hello
> 
> We stayed on this site in August last year. Didnt book. Very convenient spot. Also a very secure aire behind. Be aware there is a 'gens de route' nearby so I would not wild camp anywhere near.
> 
> Motorhomer


Sorry for hijacking this thread but can you explain what is a "gens de route"?
I googled it but didn't understand the answer

Angie.......


----------



## gaspode

Hi Angie

Well, the literal translation is "people of road" so I presume that Elizabeth (or is it George) is referring to the fact that a public access footpath runs through the campsite although what this has to do with wildcamping I'm not at all sure. :? No doubt someone with better French than us will be along to explain shortly.

We didn't find the road a problem last year except that because it was there we made a point of locking the van and setting the alarm whenever we went into town.

You and George joining us then??????


----------



## motorhomer2

gaspode said:


> Hi Angie
> 
> Well, the literal translation is "people of road" so I presume that Elizabeth (or is it George) is referring to the fact that a public access footpath runs through the campsite although what this has to do with wildcamping I'm not at all sure. :? No doubt someone with better French than us will be along to explain shortly.
> 
> We didn't find the road a problem last year except that because it was there we made a point of locking the van and setting the alarm whenever we went into town.
> 
> You and George joining us then??????


 hello

no there is not a footpath through the site to the travellers site as this campsite is on an island in the middle of the river. The travellers site is opposite & just along the main road on the rivers edge on the side opposite Amboise.

Motorhomer


----------



## an99uk

*Brass band*

Thanks Ken.

Makes sense now.
The Loire area isn't really warm enough for me but we will proberbly be around that area sometime in June so "never say never"

Angie


----------



## gaspode

*Re: Brass band*



an99uk said:


> The Loire area isn't really warm enough for me


It's pot luck in June Angie, this year it was pleasantly warm, mid 20s but talking to some of the bandsmen they said that in 2006 the temperature was 40+ and they were struggling in the heat. How hot do you want it then? :wink:


----------



## gaspode

Hi everyone

I see there has been a sudden surge of members putting their names down to attend this meet in the past few days, no doubt partly because it was discussed at length in the bar during the Shepton show. I though it might therefore be appropriate to expand a little on the original posts and to answer some questions that have been raised.

Firstly, the meet is planned to be totally informal (as are all the best meets) so although I've placed a limit of 20 vans on the attendees I'll raise this if more members want to go. There is no real limit on numbers as the campsite is very large and should have lots of room for all. I've been asked if attendees can reserve camping places and although I don't think it will be necessary I'll look into the possibility (or rather I'll ask my daughter who is a fluent French speaker to ring the site) so don't worry about reserving a pitch at this stage. In 2007 there must have been over 200 pitches unoccupied during the weekend.

Because it's a meet I won't be doing any formal organisation. Travel arrangements etc. will be up to the individual but I have been asked if we could coordinate the trip down from Calais so members who wish to can travel together. I suggest that we post our intended travel arrangements on this thread so that those travelling from Calais during the preceeding week can arrange to travel in the company of others is they prefer. As everyone books their channel crossings we can all post which day we will be crossing to France and on which ferry so that those interested can coordinate their journey. Personally we intend to travel at the beginning of the week on a late night Eurotunnel train then spend the night on the Calais aire and travel down to the Loire over a couple of days using a couple of transit sites (details will be given once we have booked).

Unfortunately I can't tell you which bands are likely to be competing, the organisers simply don't publish the information. There may be five or fifty bands there, it's pot luck. If anyone connected with the brass band world can enlighten me on possible attendees I would be very grateful.

Please be aware that the weather in the Loire can be variable in June, although I'm assured that the weather has been traditionally good for the contest.

Amboise is central to the Chateau region of the Loire and anyone wishing to stay in the area for an extended period will find plenty of places to visit. We'll try to put together some details of local places of interest for attendees, be aware that most of the Chateaux are very motorhome friendly, many having aires or campsites adjacent to the attraction. We will probably continue to the Dordoigne after the meet for a week or two.

If anyone has questions, please post them here.


----------



## hippypair

Hi,
Today I have booked to travel on eurotunnel 0920 on friday 30th May to calais.We will probaly arrive at Amboise the following tuesday or Wednesday.I found a web site for Amboise and was able to download a brochure for the campsite and the aire.We are looking forward to meeting up with you all.

Terry.

P.s. chose the tunnel because of Tesco vouchers.Makes a cheap crossing.


----------



## carol

hippypair said:


> Hi,
> Today I have booked to travel on eurotunnel 0920 on friday 30th May to calais.We will probaly arrive at Amboise the following tuesday or Wednesday.I found a web site for Amboise and was able to download a brochure for the campsite and the aire.We are looking forward to meeting up with you all.
> 
> Terry.
> 
> P.s. chose the tunnel because of Tesco vouchers.Makes a cheap crossing.


I am saving my points to be able to use this, so do you need the complete amount in vouchers or can it be vouchers + cash?

May I ask how much you paid....

Tks
Carol


----------



## hippypair

Hi Carol,
In reply to your questions,
I am booked on the 0920 on a friday, £90,
return on a monday at 1750---------£90.
I had £42.50 in vouchers which gave me £170 towards the fare,other £10 paid by credit card.Any other questions pm me.
Sorry if this has gone off thread.

Terry.


----------



## gaspode

hippypair said:


> P.s. chose the tunnel because of Tesco vouchers.Makes a cheap crossing.


Hi Terry

Us too, makes a big difference when you don't have to pay for your crossing doesn't it? Thanks for posting that info, looking forward to seeing you.

Carol

We're just looking at the crossing schedules, will probably take a late evening crossing and early morning return, cost ATM from £61 each way so we'll probably use £30 worth of vouchers (4 x £30 = £120) and pay the other couple of pounds on the card (hardly worth it is it?).


----------



## LPDrifter

gaspode said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I see there has been a sudden surge of members putting their names down to attend this meet in the past few days, no doubt partly because it was discussed at length in the bar during the Shepton show. I though it might therefore be appropriate to expand a little on the original posts and to answer some questions that have been raised.
> 
> Firstly, the meet is planned to be totally informal (as are all the best meets) so although I've placed a limit of 20 vans on the attendees I'll raise this if more members want to go. There is no real limit on numbers as the campsite is very large and should have lots of room for all. I've been asked if attendees can reserve camping places and although I don't think it will be necessary I'll look into the possibility (or rather I'll ask my daughter who is a fluent French speaker to ring the site) so don't worry about reserving a pitch at this stage. In 2007 there must have been over 200 pitches unoccupied during the weekend.
> 
> Because it's a meet I won't be doing any formal organisation. Travel arrangements etc. will be up to the individual but I have been asked if we could coordinate the trip down from Calais so members who wish to can travel together. I suggest that we post our intended travel arrangements on this thread so that those travelling from Calais during the preceeding week can arrange to travel in the company of others is they prefer. As everyone books their channel crossings we can all post which day we will be crossing to France and on which ferry so that those interested can coordinate their journey. Personally we intend to travel at the beginning of the week on a late night Eurotunnel train then spend the night on the Calais aire and travel down to the Loire over a couple of days using a couple of transit sites (details will be given once we have booked).
> 
> Unfortunately I can't tell you which bands are likely to be competing, the organisers simply don't publish the information. There may be five or fifty bands there, it's pot luck. If anyone connected with the brass band world can enlighten me on possible attendees I would be very grateful.
> 
> Please be aware that the weather in the Loire can be variable in June, although I'm assured that the weather has been traditionally good for the contest.
> 
> Amboise is central to the Chateau region of the Loire and anyone wishing to stay in the area for an extended period will find plenty of places to visit. We'll try to put together some details of local places of interest for attendees, be aware that most of the Chateaux are very motorhome friendly, many having aires or campsites adjacent to the attraction. We will probably continue to the Dordoigne after the meet for a week or two.
> 
> If anyone has questions, please post them here.


Hi Gaspode

We hope to be travelling back north (from Spain) around that time and would
like to join up in the festivites in Amboise. Can we make a provisional booking and see where we are say three to four weeks before 6th June.
Will keep you posted

Many thanks

Joe


----------



## carol

hippypair said:


> Hi Carol,
> In reply to your questions,
> I am booked on the 0920 on a friday, £90,
> return on a monday at 1750---------£90.
> I had £42.50 in vouchers which gave me £170 towards the fare,other £10 paid by credit card.Any other questions pm me.
> Sorry if this has gone off thread.
> 
> Terry.


Terry thanks for that.... and sorry to have gone off topic - I keep doing it... knuckles rapped !

Useful info for when our motorhome turns up, can you buy a single - as we have to collect it and drive it over, last time it cost me over £240....in 2002

Carol

Sorry I will go and look myself....


----------



## gaspode

LPDrifter said:


> Can we make a provisional booking and see where we are say three to four weeks before 6th June.


Hi Joe

No problem at all, just keep us informed if you can as to whether you're likely to turn up or not. Get your name on the list.


----------



## gaspode

The attendees has now crept up to 17 so I've increased the attendee numbers to 25 in anticipation.

Don't forget to tell us about your travel plans once you've settled them.


----------



## Chausson

Hi gaspode.
Can we make a provisional booking and give you a call closer to the 6th June. We plan to be in France from about the middle of May and would love to meet up with some members of this site, we have tried in the past but unfortunately have failed.

Ron


----------



## gaspode

Hi Ron

Just put your name on the list and keep us updated. As I've said, it's completely informal so doesn't really matter if you turn up on the day or not.


----------



## Frenchlily

Hi Ken and Jen,

Just to confirm we have booked ferry on Thursday 5th June 09.00 P.O.
We are travelling with Donaldduck(Sue and Don) and Redsetter (Wendy and Graham)will be staying overnight somewhere, then arrive Amboise Friday midday if all goes to plan.

Looking forward to meeting everybody,

Lesley and Alan


----------



## JollyJack

*French Open Brass Band Contest at Amboise*

Hi Gaspode,

Thanks very much for setting this one up. We (Andrea & Bob) booked thro the tunnel pm Wed 4th June arriving Amboise Thursday/Friday. Travelling with sweeny (Margaret & Ivan).

Looking forward to meeting everyone. Heading south afterwards to where ever the sun is!

Best regards JollyJack


----------



## gaspode

Just to let you all know that we've booked our Eurotunnel crossing for Monday 2nd June at 22.50. We'll be staying on the Calais Aire overnight on Monday then making leisurely progress down to the Loire with probably overnight stops on Tuesday and Wednesday arriving at Amboise on Thursday.

Exact itinerary is as yet undecided but we usually stop <<HERE>> on our way south, probably there on the Wednesday night. Anyone intending to take the same or similar route, just let us know.

After the weekend we intend to go south, probably via the Dordogne, plans undecided at this stage, depends on the weather I think.

For those interested, the Eurotunnel cost for this crossing was £61 (or free with Tesco vouchers) and it seems that places are selling fast. Our first choice for crossing was the day before but in between looking it up on the website and booking ten minutes later the train was full so if you intend booking on Eurotunnel it may be a good idea to do it quickly to get a good price.


----------



## gaspode

Spykal has found a nice bit of video from last years contest here:






And I found another featuring the alpine horn here:






Neither of these are representative of the top bands but interesting none the less.


----------



## zoro

gaspode said:


> J
> 
> For those interested, the Eurotunnel cost for this crossing was £61 (or free with Tesco vouchers) and it seems that places are selling fast. Our first choice for crossing was the day before but in between looking it up on the website and booking ten minutes later the train was full so if you intend booking on Eurotunnel it may be a good idea to do it quickly to get a good price.


Thanks for the tip-off Ken we have now booked our trip and will be traveling Tuesday the 3rd on the 1950 train. Really looking forward to taking our first venture with the van over the water (or in this case under the water) :lol: :lol:

Steve F


----------



## gaspode

I notice that the numbers have crept up to 25 now so the meet is showing as fully subscribed.

I'm not intending to increase the number of places ATM as we're running a meet here - not a major festival. :wink: 

Having said that, several members are provisional so likely as not one or two will drop out before the event and as it's informal there's nothing to stop anyone who wants to from just turning up at the site, there should be loads of room for everyone.

Post here if you want intend to come along or if you need to be taken off the list.


----------



## gaspode

Hi everyone

I'm just reviving this thread as we're now getting nearer the meet date. Some of you were unsure as to whether you could attend or not - are you now in a better position to confirm your intentions? If your name is on the attendees list and you can't come along, please let me know ASAP as others may wish to take your place.
On the other hand I know that at least two attendees have already started their trip - lucky devils. :roll: 

Does anyone know of any UK bands attending?


----------



## LPDrifter

gaspode said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm just reviving this thread as we're now getting nearer the meet date. Some of you were unsure as to whether you could attend or not - are you now in a better position to confirm your intentions? If your name is on the attendees list and you can't come along, please let me know ASAP as others may wish to take your place.
> On the other hand I know that at least two attendees have already started their trip - lucky devils. :roll:
> 
> Does anyone know of any UK bands attending?


Hi Ken, just to confirm that we are planning on being there. Haven't been on line much this last few weeks as we are touring way down south. In Seville at moment. We are planning to make this meet our last stop off before we head for Cherbourg and back to Irl. Look forward to seeing you there.

Drifter


----------



## gaspode

Is everyone else on the attendees list still intending to be there then?


----------



## BigWhiteBox

Hi all,

We are still expecting to be there. Maybe saturday though - unless we can change to an earlier ferry. 

How long do you think it will take from Dunkerque to Amboise. 
315 mls? in 6 hours? 

Any recommended routes. Don't mind a few tolls to cut down the time. 


Things I need to do. 

Book earlier ferry 
Print out a MHF sticker for window 
Fill tank with expensive fuel 
See if Vicarious books have "all the aires" book in yet 
Find passports 
Pack toothbrush 
Get new watering can 
Plan what to do after Amboise (3weeks)

Any thing else? 

See you soon


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi Ken,

All going to plan we'll be there.   

Cheers C&S


----------



## hippypair

Hi Ken,

Yes we are still going,we intend to be at Canterbury P&Ride on 27th of this month then to France the next day.We are going to look in at Monets gardens on the way to Amboise.

Terry and Pat.


----------



## 96783

Still up for it, still looking forward to it. Hope it's warmer and drier than here at the moment.


----------



## dinger

Hi Ken.....Yes Lady Dinger and myself will be in attendence , departing
Dover - Calais via Stena / Fri 06/06.....will stop south of Rouen and arrive 
Sat...... Or do you think its workable to motor straight down on the Fri.


----------



## gaspode

Thanks for the update you guys, looks like we have some folks will be doing a dash down the autoroutes on Friday. :roll: 

I'd advise getting to Amboise on the Friday if possible as the town parades start first thing Saturday morning but I know some of you poor folk still have to work (dirty word) and can't get away early. We always use the municipal site at Beaumont-Sur-Sarthe, just north of Le Mans when we're heading for the Loire, it's south of Rouen but still a fair drive from Amboise. We've never tried driving straight down to the Loire from the channel ports but it should be do-able in a day if you go by the mileage. The site closes the gates after dark but there's a large waiting area just outside the gates for late arrivals - and an aire just around the corner so no problem arriving during the night.


----------



## gaspode

Is there anyone else out there who can update us on their plans?


----------



## Chausson

Hi Ken

We still plan to be there but unsure on what day just yet, we leave the UK for France next sunday, shall keep you informed.
See you there.


Ron


----------



## gaspode

Hi Ron

Thanks for that confirmation, If you need to keep in touch my international phone number is +44(0)7937 032799, will be on that number from the beginning of June. If you PM me your number I'll try to keep you informed of any problems.


----------



## gaspode

I've just been collating the attendees who are definites and I've not heard from the following yet:

pneumatician
silverlocks
UncleNorm
Bella
linal
thesnail
HARRYH
robsons
CaptainBligh

Can you folk please let me know if you're still up for it?
Also if you could all PM me your contact numbers (if you have one in France) that would be very useful. My number is in the preceding post.


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Evening Ken,

We will be there Thursday PM at the latest, were having a week in France before, will phone you if there are any probs.

Cheers C&S


----------



## UncleNorm

*14eme Open Brass Band etc...*

Good evening, Ken and Jen. 

I'm sorry if I have gone astray somehow but I believed that I had confirmed our intention to be with you at Amboise way back on 13 January 08. The list of attendees confirms my confirmation!! :?

My post at that time read: _*Sounds a fascinating weekend.

Auntie Sandra and I would like to be there. We're in France at that time so the idea fits in nicely!

And... and... we went to see the Grimethorpe Colliery Band at Grimsby Auditorium. Shhh!

Actually, they were brilliant musicians, making a very pleasant sound. If this French do is half as enjoyable... we'll be very, very happy! *_

I will PM you a couple of mobile numbers, for (expensive) emergency use only!! :lol:

If there is any other information you think we might need, please feel free to oblige. Auntie Sandra and I are looking forward to the occasion immensely and will be there by Thursday, 5th June.


----------



## gaspode

Hi UncleNorm

Thanks for the confirmation. I know you confirmed in January but that's a long time ago now and you'd be surprised how many folk forget they've booked a meet or rally and make other arrangements in the meantime. :roll: 

Anyway, I've had a message from silverlocks saying he can't make it so that means there's a free place if anyone else wants to join us. Just put your name on the list if you do.


----------



## thesnail

*yes from the snails*

Hi Ken

Yes we will be there have sent you a PM but as usual I'm having trouble with this black box.

Don't know about Viv he's still in canada

Look forward to meeting everyone in La Belle France.

Bryan and Rosemary


----------



## clianthus

Hi everyone

A couple of folks are now unable to attend this meet and a couple are unsure if they will me able to make it, so if anyone else would like to go. please put your name on the list and PM gaspode with the day you are likely to arrive etc.


----------



## gaspode

Hi

I still haven't heard from a couple of members who have their names down and I really don't expect to hear from at least one of them so I've added a couple more places rather than delete them prematurely, and I've extended the closing date for a week to allow time for them to respond.

This means there are three spare places ATM so if you're interested in coming please put your names down now.


----------



## vicdicdoc

We're still up for attending . . booked the ferry [Seafrance, out 00.15hrs on 3rd June and back 14th June at 02.45hrs = £61.00p] . . we intend being there Thursday afternoon [all being well]


----------



## JollyJack

*Amboise Brass Band Weekend*

Hi Ken just back from Cornwall sorry for delay in posting reply - we and Sweeny (Margaret & Ivan) are still coming - thro tunnel pm Wed 4th June be in Amboise by Fri hope mid day ish I'll pm you a tel no - looking forward to meeting everyone.

Andrea & Bob


----------



## gaspode

Hi Everyone

Just a post to see how your packing is going? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Only just over a week to go now and the excitement is mounting, van scrubbed, fresh bed linen fitted and nearly ready to for the off.

I've been trying to ascertain which UK bands are going over this year without much success (they don't publish a list of entrants) but we have found at least three intending to go. Fortunately one of them is the "Lockwood Brass" who I think produced the most entertaining performance last year, so something there to look forward to.

We're booked on Eurotunnel 22.50 train next Monday (2nd), we'll stay on the Calais aire (or in the docks) Monday night then fill up with breakfast and diesel at Auchan before starting off South. We'll no doubt stay at Beaumont-Sur-Sarthe, SEE HERE on either Tuesday or Wednesday night depending on how much driving we feel like doing on Tuesday. Another possibility for an overnight is the aire at Cleres SEE HERE just north of Rouen
Anyone travelling at a similar time or intending using the same route let us know, we could have a party on the way down. :wink:

The current long range weather forecast looks optomistic for the band contest but not a good idea to rely on them so far ahead, fingers crossed everyone please. :roll:

If you haven't already sent me your contact number, please do so by PM if you wish, it might help us all keep in touch if there are any snags, my number is on one of the earlier posts in this thread. Please ring me if you have any problems, my mobile doesn't charge me for incoming calls abroad so you won't cost me any money.

Look forward to seeing you all next week. :lol: :lol: :lol:

PS: Anyone else want to join us, just post here.


----------



## HARRYH

*Reluctent withdrawal from attending the meeting*

Hi
Please take our name from the list due to late unforeseen health problems 
we will not be able to travel 
Thanks 
Harryh


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Hi Ken, we will be at Amboise on 1st June as we are in the area (8 miles away) if you need any updated info you can ring me on 0033635757019.

The toilet block nearest the entrance will be opened on he 1st June so i will set up there, weather is not good last couple of days but things are said to be improving later in the week.

Be safe all that are heading this way and bring some extra cash for the fuel it's going up in price daily €1.44lt to €1.56lt depending on where your fill up.

Is there any chance you can let me know (today) they confirmed total of m/h's and i will ask if they will give us a discount, always worth an ask :wink: 

See you all soon.

Barbara and Bob.


----------



## clianthus

Hi HARRYH

Sorry to hear of your health problems but thanks for letting us know. I have removed you from the list of attendees.

Get Well Soon.


----------



## gaspode

whistlinggypsy said:


> Is there any chance you can let me know (today) they confirmed total of m/h's and i will ask if they will give us a discount, always worth an ask :wink:


Hi Bob

Thanks for that report, excellent idea, as you say, it does no harm to ask for a discount they can only refuse. 8)

At the moment I'm looking at 23 M/Hs and three tents on the list but some have been overseas and out of touch for a while so it has to be an estimate rather than a definite number.

Other than yourself, the first to arrive should be Darwin (Ted and Di) who should be there Monday or Tuesday. They have a Flair and will be towing a SmartCar. I've told them to make for the area near to the first shower block.


----------



## JollyJack

Hi everyone - we (jollyjack & sweeny) are still on track to be at Amboise Friday 6th June. Through Tunnel Wed early evening.

Look forward to meeting everyone and thanks for all the info / posts.

Best regards - Bob.


----------



## hippypair

HI,
Just leaving,overnight at Canterbury Park&Ride then tunnel to France on friday.We are going to look at Monets Garden on the way to Amboise,we expect to be at Amboise on wednesday.Looking forward to meeting up with everyone.
Terry and Pat.


----------



## gaspode

Hi Everyone

I've had a text message this morning from Bob (whistlinggypsy) to say that they've arrived at Amboise and all is well. They're parked near the first shower block and the weather is sunny with showers. He wasn't able to wrestle a discount out of them but thanks to him for giving it a try.


----------



## gaspode

I have had a PM today from a member who had a problem getting on the site we are using last year with a Hobby tag axle van. I've checked everyone who is going and don't think we have any tag axles but I'm passing on the info just in case. No doubt this is a case of the old French municipal prejudice against travellers. :roll: Hobby vans themselves aren't a problem as we stayed there with one before, just tag axles.

If anyone should have a problem, part of the site is a new automated aire which is approached by using the road to the left of the site entrance. As it uses an automatic barrier system and card exit there should be no problem staying there in an emergency.


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi Ken

Were in France  spending the night in a campanile near Morlaix, Not quite the same as the motorhome  but you do get free wifi, anyway travelling down to the Loire tomorrow on the start of our week, will be in Amboise next Friday.

Cheers C&S

PS If anyone see,s a white vw golf with two occupants waving at you it,s probably us. :lol: :lol:


----------



## gaspode

Hi C&S

Don't worry, you won't be on your own with the tent, SidT is traveling down with his trusty camping gear as his van is being repaired ATM and my daughter and her O/H are flying in for the weekend with a tent, could be a regular tent encampment amongst the motorhomes.

I've spoken with Bob (whistlinggypsy) earlier this evening, he was sitting out in the sunshine in Amboise downing a nice bottle of wine. He says the site is filling up with French, Dutch and German campers for the weekend but there's loads of room. He'll try to make sure we can all camp together as far as possible.


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Ken,

Good job we kept that trusty old tent and tilly lamp. :lol: :lol: 

Steve.


----------



## SidT

Hi ken. Not sure if I answered your question but Shirley will def be there, might be stuck there for a while with all the talk about Europe wide strikes, lets just hope the sun shines.
Cheers Sid


----------



## gaspode

Hi Sid

Well I didn't really think she'd let you get away with going on your own. :lol: 

Looking forward to seeing you next week. If we get stuck there due to strikes etc. we'll just have to grin and bear it eh? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SidT

Could be gin and bear it :lol: :lol: 
Sid


----------



## 96783

On the road 9am tomorrow (Monday) assuming the gaffer is ready and nothing else goes wrong. 908kms according to Autoroute so expect to arrive sometime on Wednesday


----------



## gaspode

Hi PhredC

We'll be off later in the day tomorrow, overnight in Calais then heading South. Hope to see you Wednesday.


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi all,

Just got back from France, what a great weekend it was nice to see old friends and meet some new one,s.
A big thanks go to Ken & Jen for organising the meet, will post some more info later, just off to bed got work tomorrow.

Cheers C&S


----------



## SidT

Hi Steve. Great to meet you at Amboise. Got home at midnight last night I agree a great big thanks is due to Ken & Jen for organising a great event. The weather couldn't have been better, very important for the few of us tenting. The campsite was brilliant, good facilities, and close to the town and Chateaux. But best of all was the company, don't know how many turned up but at least 25 turned up and is was good to put names to a few more faces.
It is in the diary for next year, hope to see more then.
Cheers Sid


----------



## LPDrifter

Just arrived home after a few stops en route. It was a first MHF Meet for us.
And what a great introduction. We had a fabulous weekend. Amboise is a 
great location. Everything worked well.. weather, music and campsite etc.

But best of all was meeting a great bunch of people.

Thanks to Ken and Jen for the organising side of things.

Many of you are still travelling so hope you are having a great time



Will post some photos when I get a few things sorted at this side.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Hi folks, just arrived home from Amboise meet and what a great time we had meeting everyone and also what a lovely place too visit. 

Thanks to Ken and Jen for a wonderful time and to all the other folk that turned up. 

Hope everybody returning home did so safely and look forward to seeing as many as possible at the Southport rally 1st to 3rd August. 

We got our new windscreen fitted at Brownhills on our way home and i was impressed with the difference in customer relations while we where there (more later as i had a long chat with Dave Williams the after sales manager) and i am now happy that things SHOULD improve if what they told me will be implemented. :roll: 

Bob


----------



## vicdicdoc

Bob,
Glad you got your new windscreen fitted ok . . we got several stones thrown up on a stretch of road around 30 miles from Calais . . one stone has caused a 6" crack in the screen which by the time we'd driven halfway between Dover & home the crack had lengthened to 12" long . . which means a new screen - more expense. ho hum  
Apart from that and the front wheel bearing seizing up on the M40 near Oxford it was a really good 'meet' . . [on the plus side, at least we saved using some diesel fuel by having to be crated home on a flat-back recovery vehicle :?


----------



## dinger

*Amboise Brass band meet*

Arrived home safely after our 10 day tour of france 9.00 pm last night.

Thanks to Ken & Jen for organising a really enjoyable time at Amboise,
a lovely place spent in good company.

Will attempt to post some pics asap.

Cheers

Andy & Lorraine


----------



## LPDrifter

Just letting you know that I uploaded some photographs of the recent
Amboise Meet. It is an sub-album within the Rallies & Meets Album.

Let me know if I got any wrong names on the captions etc. Also, I didn't get to photograph everyone; if you were not there at the times I went around I'm afraid I missed you. Sorry about that.  

Cheers


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi LP Drifter,

Great pics, Just reminising the great week we had,By the way you mixed up Sid T and Brian,s names.

Cheers Steve.


----------



## LPDrifter

CatherineandSteve said:


> Hi LP Drifter,
> 
> Great pics, Just reminising the great week we had,By the way you mixed up Sid T and Brian,s names.
> 
> Cheers Steve.


Hi Steve
Thanks for pointing out that. Think I've got it sorted now  
Cheers
Joe


----------



## hippypair

We arrived home last night after 31/2 weeks in france which included the Brass band Rally at Amboise.Pat and I would like to add our thanks to Ken and Jenny for organising a great rally at Amboise As others have said its good to meet up with old friends and make new ones.Thanks Joe (lpdrifter) for your photos.
Now looking forward to Lincoln in 10 days time.

Terry (hippypair).


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi Terry & Pat,

Glad you had a great time and had a safe journey, where did you end up to in Brittany !
Catherine & I would also like to thank both of you for the evening meal on the Saturday it was very thoughtful.  

Regards C&S


----------



## zoro

Hi all 

Just to add our thanks to Ken and Jen for organizing the meet.

Must also thank everyone we met for the good advice given as it was our first venture overseas with the van. we had an absolutely fantastic time and can't wait to go back to France later in the year

Will post some pictures in due course

Once again thanks everyone 
Steve & Jo (zoro)


----------



## pneumatician

*Brass Band fest*

Many thanks to Ken and Jenny. We will definately put this Festival on our proposed list for next year. It was a pleasure to meet you all and we trust the remainder of your Holidays was as enjoyable as ours.

We arrived back yesterday so tond of thigs on the "to-do-list"

Val & Steve


----------



## gaspode

Hi everyone

We arrived home yesterday after a great trip.

Thanks to all of you for the compliments on the meet, we certainly enjoyed it. Thanks also from Jen and I to all of you for coming along and making the meet such a success, it wouldn't have been the same without you all.

Several members made this their first MHF meet and judging by their comments they'll be going to more in the future. It was really good for us to meet some new faces and I hope we made all you strangers feel very welcome. We even collected some potential new members on the way to Amboise and during our subsequent travels through France.

When we first planned the meet we thought it unlikely that more than a handful of members would turn up - how wrong we were. Twenty odd vans and three tents made a great turn out and opens the way to planning more overseas meets in the future. I'll be surprised if this meet isn't repeated next year if the favourable comments are anything to go by.

Some great photos posted by Joe and more promised by Zoro, we look forward to seeing them Steve. I haven't had a chance to go through ours yet but I'll be hoping to post some - and some video if I can get the files small enough. Any others of you with photos, we want to see them so get posting.


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi Ken & Jen,

Glad to hear you have arrived back safely, just wondering where your travels took you after Amboise.  

Steve

PS Like your new van.


----------



## zoro

gaspode said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Some great photos posted by Joe and more promised by Zoro, we look forward to seeing them Steve. I haven't had a chance to go through ours yet but I'll be hoping to post some - and some video if I can get the files small enough. Any others of you with photos, we want to see them so get posting.


Ok Ken now posting (you asked for it ) :wink: :wink:


----------



## BigWhiteBox

Hi to all Amboise veterans, 

We just got back from our trip around France which started at the Amboise Brass Band Festival. 
It was a great start to our holiday and we will probably call in there next year. 
The site was good value for money and the town was just the right size. Not too big to get lost in but with plenty of interesting bits! 

Many thanks to Ken and Jen for suggesting the venue. 

See you next year? 

Sally and David


----------



## gaspode

Hi All

I've been trying to upload some video here without much success, I'll try again tomorrow. In the meantime here's a link to YouTube:






This is just a short clip of Lockwood Brass on the Saturday morning, there are at least two MHF members in it, see if you can recognise anyone. 8)


----------



## Frenchlily

Hi everybody we arrived home today after a brilliant holiday.

Amboise was lovely and the Brass Band Festival was excellent, we met lots of members from MHF and it was a great way to start our holiday. 

We clocked up a total of 1800 miles and stayed at 10 different sites including 2 aires. We used the ASCI book for most of the sites and were never disapointed. 

Lesley


----------



## UncleNorm

*Amboise and Back!*

Hi to all from Auntie Sandra and me. We arrived home at 10am Tuesday, 1st July, after four weeks in France.

Our tour took us via Bernay, near Rouen, to Amboise where we enjoyed our first ever MHF meet. We can only endorse the words of others in appreciating the efforts of Ken and Jen who created the opportunity for us to witness a fine weekend of band music, enhanced by some wonderful company. It really was a great start to our holidays.

Having parted from our new-found friends, we moved along La Loire to La Guerche, then Macon, before moving on to Annecy and Le Grand Bornand. After a few days in the Alps, walking, swimming, cycling, we had to move north, so that Auntie Sandra could visit C&A at Chalons en Champagne!! :roll: :roll:

Our final stage saw us back at Dunkerque for an early morning ferry to Dover.

Altogether, we had a very pleasant holiday during which the sun shone warmly most of the time.

Thanks again to all whose company we so enjoyed at Amboise.


----------



## JollyJack

*Amboise Brass Band Meet*

Hello everyone - we're just back from our trip to France/Spain.

Thanks very much Ken & Jen for organising the Brass Band Meet at Amboise. We thought it was superb!

Thanks also to everyone for making us so welcome - this was our first meet ever and we were delighted. We have now booked for the Global and look forward to meeting again.

The pictures that have been posted are great - thanks to the photographers who have taken the trouble to post. I'll see if I can add to them.

Best wishes - Andrea & Bob & Ellie (our Springer  )


----------



## clianthus

Hi

Welcome home, hope you had a great holiday, just seen the photos they are really good, amazing isn't it over 100 photos for this meet.

Looking forward to seeing the "Dudley contingent" again at the Global, especially the dogs :lol: :lol:


----------

